

A News Feed for your site's Google Analytics - erickerr
http://erickerr.com/news-feed-google-analytics

======
AdamNMalone
I'm especially fond of (and halfway competent at) the Salesforce reports
interfaces.

Salesforce gives you the opportunity to run and export pre-loaded reports, or
define a set a parameters, name them, and run / export those reports time and
time again.

I think it's a great idea, Eric, and would definitely be interested if you:

#1 Set up key reports for - keyword optimization, link-sources, geography,
timing, and on-site activity tracking.

#2 Allow me to mash, 'pivot-table, and create custom reports that stream to me
everyday.

If your solution can do these things, I'll not only be an advocate.. I'd be a
customer.

-Adam

------
jorgem
This is a pretty good idea. I googled for something similar and didn't find
anything, but the search terms are pretty tough "google" "feed", etc :)

------
avibryant
See <http://trendly.com>. Sadly, I don't believe the site is operational any
more.

------
abreckle
What you are describing is similar to the 'intelligence' feature in GA.

~~~
erickerr
Yes, as I mentioned you have to actively go through and set that up which few
take the time to do. It doesn't "just work".

